# Clips for cattle panels?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

There are two kinds of clips I'm looking for:
1. Clips to hold the panels together for temporary fencing.
2. Clips for the gate opening that can be snapped open and shut quickly with one hand.

Would bit snaps, breeching snaps, or carabiners work?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used the carabiners...as well as cheap dog swivel snaps, the dog snaps don't take the wear as well as the carabiners, be sure to get the smaller sized ones though, too big will give too much play in the panels you want held together.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They all work. The ones that are like a c that opens and closes is no good since when the panels are pushed on they can open.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Great! Thanks!


----------

